

Infosys Co-founder Sells Part Of His Stake, Turns Venture Capitalist - prabodh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/23/infosys-co-founder-sells-part-of-his-stake-turns-venture-capitalist/

======
prabodh
For Indian entrepreneurs great news..He has been a great inspiration for
Indian youth all these years ..now i hope his new venture can bring out new
talent from India to global stage..

